# Wie bekomme ich diese Kurbel herunter (Puky-Rad)?



## comping (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

weiß einer von euch vielleicht, wie ich diese Kurbel herunter bekomme? Puky hat hier irgendeinen Mist verbaut und ich muss an das Innenlager ran (wobei das leider eigentlich auch gar nicht den Namen Innenlager verdient hat ).



 

 



Die Kurbel selber hat gar kein Gewinde wie sonst. Der Vierkant innendrin, auf den die Kurbel aufgeschoben ist, hat innen ein M8x1,00 Gewinde.

Habt ihr so etwas schon mal gesehen? 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## wauso (2. Mai 2012)

kleine trick bei uns in der gemeinnützigen fahrradwerkstatt. eine schraube reinplumpsen lassen um das gewinde vom innenlager zu verstopfen, schraube in das kurbelgewinde drehen (m8 oder m10) und beim eindrehen der schraube löst sich die kurbel. 

in deinem besonderen einzellfall hilft meine rmeinung nach nur ein sogenannter klauenabzieher.

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=klaue...w=174&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:72

wenn das ganze dann noch verrostet ist wäre ich persönlich gefrustet und würde zu plan f greifen (flex)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comping (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo wauso,  klar, so ein Abzieher für Kugellager etc. müsste natürlich funktionieren. Habe ich aber leider nicht. 

Aber das muss doch auch sonst noch irgendwie möglich sein!

Könnte es sein, dass es sich hierbei um eine "Futura" Tretkurbel handelt?

Ich habe gestern Nacht noch diesen Abzieher für "Futura" Tretkurbeln gefunden - wobei mir überhaupt nicht klar ist, wie das funktionieren soll:
http://www.fahrradladen-berlin.de/B...ieher/Abzieher-Kettenradgarnitur-2670-00.html

Aber Futura würde passen, weil an der Puky Kurbel exakt diese Kurbelschrauben verbaut sind und sie auch etwas herausschauen und nicht versenkt sind, wie hier genannt:
http://www.fahrrad-richter.de/product_info.php?products_id=2571

Schöne Grüße und besten Dank für weitere Hinweise
Stefan


----------



## wauso (2. Mai 2012)

braucht es für den nicht wieder ein gewinde in der krubel? bin nicht sicher ob der funktioniert. wir haben da jedenfalls immer die kralle genutzt. wir haben das viel bei bikes aus den 60er 70er jahren, gern auch bei ddr rädern.


----------



## the.lowrider (14. August 2012)

@comping:
hast du dir kurbel schon abbekommen? Ich steh momentan vor dem selben Problem.
@wauso:
wie genau meinst du das denn, mit der kleinen Schraube? Das Problem ist ja, dass die Kurbel kein Innengewinde bein Tretlager hat, daher funktioniert dein Trick nicht, oder?

Schon mal danke für die Infos


----------

